# changed food stopped diareah problem



## travistee (Jan 1, 2011)

I have an 18 month old German Shepherd.

We had him since he was 8 weeks.

The breeder told us to use Royal Canin. For the last six months we used
#24.

I didn't think it was a problem but he would tend to have some diareah on and off. Sometimes the poop would be normal, and sometimes it would be followed by a small amount of diareah. Sometimes it would be all diareah.

I tried a bag of Nutro Natural Choice (large breed). He hasn't had any of the diareah since I tried this. He also seems calmer. I'm still mixing it with the Royal Canin.

Any advice on if I should keep using the Nutro, or is there any other brand I should try, or is the Royal Canin better anyway.


----------



## cprcheetah (Jul 14, 2010)

Personally I wouldn't use Nutro too many recalls, deaths etc associated with that food. I would use something like Orijen, Acana, Taste of The Wild, if you have a sensitive system Natural Balance Limited Ingredients Diets. Shellie my golden had an extremely sensitive system, she did wonderful on TOTW before I switched her to raw, now she has a cast iron stomach so to speak ;-)


----------



## travistee (Jan 1, 2011)

Nutro and Royal canin are both made by Mars inc.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Personally both Nutro and Royal Canin are pretty crappy foods, full of nothing but fillers and this is probably why your dog is not having any diahrrea on it. Could it be that you were overfeeding on the Royal Canin as solid poop with a little diahrrea is a sign of overfeeding.

There are so many higher quality foods out there like the previous poster said like Acana which is one of my favorite foods, not being the highest protein level and a lot of dogs seem to do well on it. I would search around some of your boutigue stores or tractor supply stores in your area to see what might be available to you. Good Luck


----------



## PalmettoPaws (Dec 30, 2009)

My dog was on Nutro for a while and didn't do well at all. Her coat was dry and even ended up with a reddish tint to it. All dogs do differently on all kibbles but I would also go with the suggestions the above two posters made.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

I wouldn't feed RC or Nutro personally.

A lot of GSD people I know have had good luck with the Natural Balance LID diets (specifically the grain free ones).

TOTW, Orijen, Acana grain free, Natures Variety Instinct, Canidae ALS grain free.... all great foods.

I guarantee that going grain free will really reduce the shedding too. Trust me, I have a couple sled dog mutts with heavy GSD in them. Feeding food with grain in it isn't worth the volume you have to feed, upset tummies, or fur tumbleweeds. Just my opinion. :smile:


----------



## ralphroberts (Jan 3, 2011)

Both Nutro and Royal Canin are substandard foods. There are many good foods for the same or less money that do not contain corn, wheat, soy and menadione, that contain healthful fruits and vegetables with natural vitamins and chelated minerals. good foods that are comparable to Nutro and Royal Canin in price but far superior in quality and can be found easily are: Blue Buffalo, Wellness, Castor & Pollux, Merrick, AvoDerm, Taste of the Wild, Canidae, Solid Gold, Pinnacle, Dogswell. Even Costo's Kirkland is better than Nutro or Royal Canin. Compare ingredients.


----------

